
The Norwegian Tech Industry is All at Sea - ilhackernews
http://www.thenordicweb.com/2014/05/01/the-norwegian-tech-industry-is-all-at-sea/
======
kken
Norway has quite a bit of hardware startups, which are otherwise rare in
Europe. It's not all about Oil. Notable examples are:

\- Nordic VLSI: Wireless ICs like nRF24L01, Basically responsible for the Blue
Tooth Low Energy standard.

\- AVR: Well known 8-Bit microprocessors. Sold to Atmel

\- Energy Micro: Low Power ARM Microcontrollers. Sold to Silicon Labs.

\- Phalanx: GPU Cores. Sold to ARM.

~~~
Dwolb
Also, Chipcon, sold to TI [1].

[1]
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chipcon](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chipcon)

------
dang
Submitters: please read the articles you post and make sure they aren't lifted
from a more original source. If they are, submit that one instead. HN strongly
prefers original sources.

We changed the url from [http://www.geektime.com/2014/05/03/the-norwegian-
tech-indust...](http://www.geektime.com/2014/05/03/the-norwegian-tech-
industry-is-all-at-sea/)

~~~
dredmorbius
Thank you. I'm strongly in favor of link disambiguation.

------
reitanqild
Finally something I know about. Feel free to ask and I will try to answer :-)

~~~
w1ntermute
Do you think other nations can replicate Norway's success in avoiding the
resource curse? If so, how?

~~~
galago
If their tech sector really has tilted strongly towards resource extraction it
might be a sign that Norway isn't avoiding 'resource curse'.

Helping other countries extract fossil fuels more quickly might well
exacerbate the planet's upcoming crises. So, from my perspective this is part
of the problem.

~~~
001sky
The resource curse seems to be mitigated the more the local population is
involved in the engineering and science of the various resource
exploratin/extraction processes. Norway having a tech-sector to "tilt" towards
resource extraction is itself highly unusual.

